# Latest what kind of tool is this?????



## cobaltbot (Nov 13, 2008)

My friend Dennis brought this over to me the other day.  Niether of us know what it is.  The Qt milk bottle is there for size reference.


----------



## txican (Nov 13, 2008)

Im just guessing but to me it looks like some kind of fence stretching tool.
 Andy


----------



## woody (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like some sort of jack.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 13, 2008)

I would also have guessed a wagon jack, you could contact your local historical society , they'll probably know for sure.


----------



## towhead (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's a wagon jack:  

http://www.memorialhall.mass.edu/collection/itempage.jsp?itemid=11664&img=0


----------



## towhead (Nov 17, 2008)

If not a jack, how about part of a loom?


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 22, 2008)

Now I KNOW every single one of you got one of those spam emails, in the past....

 That's is an extremely early Ronco-matic Deluxe penis enlarger.

 (should I sign my name to this?) <grin>


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 22, 2008)

Working on trying to figure this one out. I have my mom on the case. She got this reply from a friend who's family has been farming this area for a couple centuries:

I believe it is some form of a jack for jacking up a wheel of some sort. It
has similarities with jacks for wooden spoke wheels. I will investigate
further.

If I find out more, I will let you all know.  Kate


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Kate (and mom!) and all for the help and replies.  I've put a lot of unsolved mysteries on here and most of the time they have been figured out. Although non-bottle related, I post them under unexpected discoveries or collectors chat and I believe others have learned from a few of these posts.  I am leaning toward this being a jack of some sort with some of the wood missing on the right.  I have some fence stretchers and they look a little different.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 25, 2008)

There is also a larger much sturdier one called a limber jack for commercial wagons called limbers. Limbers are much heaver than wagons and may haved to be lifted while loaded. Wagons jacks were usually kept in the barn while limbers had room to carry theirs under the seat with other tools and chains.

 The are very cool finds in my opinion.


----------

